# Plant id please



## sllo (Sep 29, 2004)

could someone please id this plant?


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Hmm. Not sure. I think I've narrowed it down to:
Nesaea pedicellata
Some sort of Ludwiga
Some sort of Rotala


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks to be _Rotala rotundifolia_.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

it looks like R. rotundifolia to me, too. It also looks iron deficient.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> it looks like R. rotundifolia to me, too. It also looks iron deficient.


I would probably add NO3 and CO2 deficient to the above statement also. There looks to be some BGA on the plant in the second pic as well as some hair/thread algae, but it may just be the picture...


----------



## sllo (Sep 29, 2004)

MatPat said:


> I would probably add NO3 and CO2 deficient to the above statement also. There looks to be some BGA on the plant in the second pic as well as some hair/thread algae, but it may just be the picture...


I had some problems with the co2 injection last week. I went for a trip for a week and the something happed to the return valve and the co2 was not entering the reactor. I fixed the problem now. As far as NO3 I add 1/4 tsp of KNO3 3x week. The tank is 29G with 3WPG light.


----------

